
Ask HN: How do you take notes on things you read online? - charly1811
Hello guys, I was wondering how people take notes from webpages ? For example if you read an article on Medium, how do you save snippets you like or your personal notes?
======
ClintGA
I take a snip using Joplin and sync it with my home server to read later.

~~~
charly1811
Hi ClintGA! I've never heard of Joplin. Will check it out!

------
pdm55
I send links to my brother &/or sister, if I think it will interest them. I
often add a short summary. They often make some comment.

~~~
charly1811
Do you send it to them via email, facebook or something like that?

------
Glosster
I just save them to memory, by adding them as flashcards to ANKI. :)

It's the software that changed me from an idiot to an average person.

~~~
charly1811
I've never heard of Anki before. Was it easy for you to set it up?

